# Hoeneß



## DonEnrico (14 März 2014)

Uli ist zurück getreten und geht nicht in Revision, also Knast!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## goraji (14 März 2014)

Jetzt ist aber auch mal gut!

Welche Münchner Fußballmannschaft kennt man auf der ganzen Welt?
Wie heißt dieser Club, der hier zu Lande die Rekorde hält?
Wer hat schon gewonnen, was es jemals zu gewinnen gab?
Wer bringt seit Jahrzehnten unsere Bundesliga voll auf Trab?

FC Bayern, Stern des Südens,
Du wirst niemals untergehn',
weil wir in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehn'.
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister,
ja, so heißt der Weltverein,
ja so war es und so ist es und so wird es immer sein!

Wo wird lauschend angegriffen, wo wird täglich spioniert?
Wo ist Presse, wo ist Rummel, wo wird immer diskutiert?
Wer spielt in jedem Stadion vor ausverkauftem Haus?
Wer hält den großen Druck der Gegner stets auf`s Neue aus?

FC Bayern, Stern des Süden,
Du wirst niemals untergehn',
weil wir in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehn'.
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister,
ja, so heißt der Weltverein,
ja so war es und so ist es und so wird es immer sein!

Ob Bundesliga, im Pokal oder Champions League
ja gibt es denn was schöneres als einen Bayern-Sieg?
Hier ist Leben, hier ist Liebe, hier ist freude und auch Leid.
Bayern München! Deutschlands Bester! Bis in alle Ewigkeit!

FC Bayern, Stern des Südens,
Du wirst niemals untergehn',
weil wir in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehn'.
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister,
ja, so heißt der Weltverein,
ja so war es und so ist es und so wird es immer sein!

FC Bayern, Stern des Südens,
Du wirst niemals untergehn',
weil wir in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehn'.
FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister,
ja, so heißt der Weltverein,
ja so war es und so ist es und so wird es immer sein.

FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister,
ja, so heißt der Weltverein,
ja so war es und so ist es und so wird es immer sein.

Raji


----------



## DonEnrico (14 März 2014)

Es geht hier nicht um den Verein, sondern um die Person Hoeneß!!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (14 März 2014)

goraji schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber auch mal gut!
> 
> Welche Münchner Fußballmannschaft kennt man auf der ganzen Welt?
> Wie heißt dieser Club, der hier zu Lande die Rekorde hält?
> ...



Was spielt das für keine Rolle??????



goraji schrieb:


> FC Bayern, Stern des Südens,
> Du wirst niemals untergehn',
> weil wir in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten zueinander stehn'.
> FC Bayern, Deutscher Meister,
> ...



Au weia.


----------



## Rumpelmucke (14 März 2014)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um den Verein, sondern um die Person Hoeneß!!



Das ist es, was Fussball-Fans irgendwie nicht begreifen. Wenn es ein stinknormaler Manager einer stinknormalen Firma wäre und nicht der göttliche Manager eines völlig sinnfreien Ballspiel-Vereins mit millionenfach überbezahlten und untergebildeten Balltretern, deren "Job" allen Ernstes darin besteht, einen Ball in ein Tor zu befördern, dann würde es heißen: "Hängt ihn höher!" Ich hatte schon immer den Verdacht, dass es sich bei Fussball nicht um eine Sportart, sondern um eine Sekte handelt. Immer wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Max100 (14 März 2014)

DonEnrico schrieb:


> Uli ist zurück getreten und geht nicht in Revision, also Knast!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:



Muss man anerkennen, nun ist er, für mich, einfach ein Mann der einen großen Fehler gemacht hat und nun mit Rückrad auch dazu steht.


----------



## Chamser81 (14 März 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Muss man anerkennen, nun ist er, für mich, einfach ein Mann der einen großen Fehler gemacht hat und nun mit Rückrad auch dazu steht.



So sehe ich das auch.


Und jetzt noch Politiker für Steuerverschwendung haftbar machen! :thumbup: 

Träumen wird ja noch erlaubt sein!


----------



## blackFFM (14 März 2014)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> "der göttliche Manager eines völlig sinnfreien Ballspiel-Vereins mit millionenfach überbezahlten und untergebildeten Balltretern, deren "Job" allen Ernstes darin besteht, einen Ball in ein Tor zu befördern"




Schön gesagt.


----------



## Harry1982 (14 März 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Muss man anerkennen, nun ist er, für mich, einfach ein Mann der einen großen Fehler gemacht hat und nun mit Rückrad auch dazu steht.



Oh ja er zeigt unheimlich Rückgrat. Selbstanzeige über eine Million Euro bei tatsächlichen 30 Millionen Steuerhinterziehung. Warum ist er denn nicht in Revision gegangen? Habt ihr euch das mal gefragt?

Bei Revision und Neuverhandlung kann das Strafmaß erhöht werden. Und es werden neue Untersuchungen gemacht, bei denen garantiert weitere illegale Machenschaften aufgedeckt werden.

Außerdem muss er wahrscheinlich nur 21 Monate im offenen Vollzug verbringen. Täglich mehrer Stunden Freigang ist für mich nicht wirklich eine Haftstrafe.


----------



## Death Row (14 März 2014)

Und er wird ja auch von der Politik weiterhin hofiert, wie "anständig" er die Haftstrafe jetzt antreten wird. Wie kann man bitte anständig eine Haftstrafe antreten??

War für mich reines Kalkül von ihm und seiner Verteidigung, ihn zuerst als Unschuld vom Lande und jetzt als reumütigen Helden darzustellen. Aber es war auch klar, dass sich hier radikale Bayern-Fans melden müssen


----------



## Sachse (14 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Warum ist er denn nicht in Revision gegangen? Habt ihr euch das mal gefragt?
> 
> Bei Revision und Neuverhandlung kann das Strafmaß erhöht werden. Und es werden neue Untersuchungen gemacht, bei denen garantiert weitere illegale Machenschaften aufgedeckt werden.



Mit dem Worten "weitere illegale Machenschaften" wär ich vorsichtig Harry, die genaue Steuerprüfung kommt eh noch. Aber du hast Recht, er hat sicherlich auch auf die Revision verzichtet, weil er vielleicht tieferes Graben verhindern möchte. Aber noch ist eh nicht aus dem Schneider, die Staatsanwaltschaft hat bis nächsten Donnerstag 12 Uhr Zeit, von sich aus Revision einzulegen, vorher ist das Urteil eh noch nicht rechtskräftig. 

Meine Meinung dazu: Und ist hab so den Verdacht, das diese Revision einlegen wird. Muss ja ein Exempel statuiert werden, dass das Konstrukt der "Selbstanzeige" nicht praktikabel ist, wenn man zwar in der Anzeige darauf hinweist, das da noch mehr kommen könnte, die Staatsanwaltschaft und nun auch das Gericht das als nicht wirksam erachtet. Also könnten sie das gleich in die Tonne haun, weil jetzt dieses Konstrukt, Steuerverkürzung (so die offizielle Bezeichnung für dieses Delikt) durch eine nachgereichte Steuererklärung zu heilen, faktisch unwirksam ist, wenn nicht alles genau auf den Heller und Pfennig angeben wird, was ja Mitarbeit der Banken erfordert und wie im Prozess rauskam, es fast ein Jahr gedauert hat, bis die Bank alle Daten zusammenhatte. Also keine Chance das legal durchzuziehen, unabhängig davon, das mich das auch geschockt hat, bin ja die-hard Bayern Fan seit 20 Jahren und ich das vom Uli nicht erwartet habe. Aber live is a bitch.



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Außerdem muss er wahrscheinlich nur 21 Monate im offenen Vollzug verbringen. Täglich mehrer Stunden Freigang ist für mich nicht wirklich eine Haftstrafe.



Falsch. Er kommt nicht sofort in den offenen Vollzug, das ist justiz-rechtlich gar nicht möglich. Er muss sich das Privileg verdienen, mind. 6 Monate wird er definitv einsitzen, bevor vielleicht über den offenen Vollzug nachgedacht werden kann bzw. der Antrag eingereicht werden darf. Glaubt bitte nicht alles, was in den Medien steht, es gibt immer noch Justizvollzugsordnungen, die eingehalten müssen. 

Außerdem ist es eh Müll, Steuerhinterzieher in den Knast zu stecken, kosten uns nur Geld und ihre Schulden können sie mit dem bisschen Arbeiten drin eh nicht abstottern, jedenfalls bei den Dimensionen wie bei Uli


----------



## Harry1982 (14 März 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> Mit dem Worten "weitere illegale Machenschaften" wär ich vorsichtig Harry, die genaue Steuerprüfung kommt eh noch. Aber du hast Recht, er hat sicherlich auch auf die Revision verzichtet, weil er vielleicht tieferes Graben verhindern möchte.
> 
> Außerdem ist es eh Müll, Steuerhinterzieher in den Knast zu stecken, kosten uns nur Geld und ihre Schulden können sie mit dem bisschen Arbeiten drin eh nicht abstottern, jedenfalls bei den Dimensionen wie bei Uli



Mit illegal meinte ich einfach noch mehr hinterzogenes Geld. Naja die 50 Millionen von denen ich gelesen hab, die er zu zahlen hat, wird er ja bei seinem Vermögen locker begleichen können.


----------



## Schweizer (14 März 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es eh Müll, Steuerhinterzieher in den Knast zu stecken, kosten uns nur Geld und ihre Schulden können sie mit dem bisschen Arbeiten drin eh nicht abstottern, jedenfalls bei den Dimensionen wie bei [...]



Eigentlich wollte ich zu dem Thema gar nichts sagen und ich bezieh mich jetzt
auch nicht speziell auf die, im thread-Titel, angesprochene Person, allerdings
muss ich meinem Vorredner in dieser Aussage recht geben:
es hat keinen Sinn, Personen, die Geld, dass eigentlich der Allgemeinheit,
also allen Menschen,die in einem Staat leben (so isses zumindest angedacht),
gehört, für sich behalten, ins Gefängnis zu stecken.

Möglicherweise irre ich, dennoch denk ich:
Personen, oder auch Firmen, Konzerne (Stichwort Steueroase),
die in so einem, für mich als 'Normalverdiener', unvorstellbarem Ausmaß


Sachse schrieb:


> Steuerverkürzung


 betreiben, gesetzlich verpflichtet werden sollten, ihre gesamte Schuld zurückzuzahlen.
Im Idealfall plus Verzugszinsen.
Und im _idealsten_ Fall sollte dieses Geld zweckgewidmet sozial Schwächeren zu Gute kommen.

Anscheinend ist aber das Geld für die Justiz schwerer greifbar, als die Person(en).
Schade drum, denn wir müssen nachher mehr Steuern zahlen, damit der Staat
genug Geld hat und wir spüren das auch!

Es ist in der Geschichte der Menschheit immer wieder das Gleiche:
nur weil ein paar Wenige ihren Rachen nicht voll genug bekommen können,
müssen Alle Einbußen hinnehmen.

_Ich bin etwas vom Thema abgewichen, ich hoffe das stört nicht_


----------



## Claudia (14 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Bei Revision und Neuverhandlung kann das Strafmaß erhöht werden. Und es werden neue Untersuchungen gemacht, bei denen garantiert weitere illegale Machenschaften aufgedeckt werden.



Das Strafmaß kann nur erhöht werden wenn die Statsanwaltschaft in Revision geht, so hätte das Urteil nur bestätigt oder gesenkt werden können 

wurde heute mittag im ZDF Mittagsmagazin so gesagt


----------



## Sachse (14 März 2014)

Claudia schrieb:


> Das Strafmaß kann nur erhöht werden wenn die Statsanwaltschaft in Revision geht, so hätte das Urteil nur bestätigt oder gesenkt werden können
> 
> wurde heute mittag im ZDF Mittagsmagazin so gesagt



bei einer Revision wird nur geprüft, ob die Urteils-Begründung rechtens war und keinerlei formellen Fehler gemacht wurden, materiell (= inhaltlich) prüft der BGH gar nichts, sondern teilt nur mit, das bei der Beweishebung und/oder Urteilsbegründung Fehler begangen wurden oder nicht, je nach Argumentationslinie. Bei Bejahung von Fehlern verweist der BGH das Verfahren an das zuständige Gericht, hier Landgericht München II, zurück, ledglich eine andere Kammer wird damit betraut. Im Falle des LG München I und generell für Bayern sind die Urteile in der Regel recht revisionsfest, d.h., es gibt kaum Neuverhandlungen. 

Das LG München II ist unter dem Strafmaß von der Staatsanwaltschaft geblieben, daher ist es deren Recht, eine Revision zu prüfen, wenn ihrer Meinung nach gewisse Punkte sich nicht in der Urteilsbegründung wiederspiegeln bzw. nicht genug gewürdigt wurden, die eine Bestrafung nach ihren Vorstellungen entspricht. 

Außerdem bleibt im dem Fall festzuhalten, das der BGH recht restriktive Regeln bzgl. Steuerverkürzung aufgestellt hat und somit für Uli eher die Gefahr einer höheren Strafe besteht als gewohnt, da der Richter in seinem Sinne geurteilt hat, wie er in der Urteilsbegründung mitgeteilt hat.


----------



## Punisher (14 März 2014)

Immer schön beim Duschen mit dem Arsch an den Kacheln bleiben,


----------



## Sachse (14 März 2014)

Punisher schrieb:


> Immer schön beim Duschen mit dem Arsch an den Kacheln bleiben,



wie geistreich Pu, soltest dir mal den Thread durchlesen, bevor du was schreibst 
zumal bei jemanden, der mir am Herzen liegt und dadurch wenig Spass verstehe


----------



## Spezi30 (14 März 2014)

3,5 Jahre sind für das, was dieser geldgierige Sack gemacht hat, noch viel zu milde!!! Solche Menschen beleidigen unsere Existenz...


----------



## Sachse (14 März 2014)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> 3,5 Jahre sind für das, was dieser geldgierige Sack gemacht hat, noch viel zu milde!!! Solche Menschen beleidigen unsere Existenz...





auch wenn ich Die-Hard-Bayern Fan bin, sollte man meine Reaktion nicht nur aus der Warte sehen, hab das Fach studiert


----------



## Max100 (15 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Oh ja er zeigt unheimlich Rückgrat. Selbstanzeige über eine Million Euro bei tatsächlichen 30 Millionen Steuerhinterziehung. Warum ist er denn nicht in Revision gegangen? Habt ihr euch das mal gefragt?
> 
> Bei Revision und Neuverhandlung kann das Strafmaß erhöht werden. Und es werden neue Untersuchungen gemacht, bei denen garantiert weitere illegale Machenschaften aufgedeckt werden.
> 
> Außerdem muss er wahrscheinlich nur 21 Monate im offenen Vollzug verbringen. Täglich mehrer Stunden Freigang ist für mich nicht wirklich eine Haftstrafe.



Bei Revision der Staatsanwaltschaft ist das alles noch möglich


----------



## krawutz (15 März 2014)

Max100 schrieb:


> Muss man anerkennen, nun ist er, für mich, einfach ein Mann der einen großen Fehler gemacht hat und nun mit Rückrad auch dazu steht.



Vor allem ist er ein begnadeter Schauspieler : vor der Aufdeckung Wasser predigen und Wein trinken, während der Untersuchung dicke Tränen vergießen und nach dem Urteil gewaltige innere Größe zeigen. Ein Charakter für Rosamunde Pilcher.


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2014)

​

Da muss ich der Bild mal ausnahmsweise Recht geben. Kanzlerin und Bayerns Ministerpräsident zollen ihm Respekt. Für was? Das er Millionen Steuern hinterzogen hat. :kotz:


----------



## Death Row (15 März 2014)

Ja dieser "Respekt" seitens der Politik und auch aus anderen prominenten Kreisen widert mich sowas von an. Andere Steuerhinterzieher werden sich freuen, wenn sie es öffentlich gestehen und dann auch noch gelobt werden


----------



## comatron (15 März 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> ​



Ich bin entsetzt - nie hätte hätte ich gedacht, mal mit der Bild-Zeitung übereinstimmen zu müssen.


Eine Steuer von rund 28 Mio. (gehen wir nur mal von diesem bekannten Wert aus) deutet auf Kapitalerträge (Zinsen, Dividenden, realisierte Kursgewinne) von etwa 105 Mio hin. Das dafür eingesetzte Grundkapital (hier ist nur eine sehr grobe Schätzung möglich) wird sich auf etwa 200 bis 400 Mio belaufen - nur in der Schweiz !
Ob sich wohl noch mal jemand für die Herkunft dieses Geldes interessiert ?


----------



## chris85 (16 März 2014)

Urteil geht in Ordnung, aber die massiven persönlichen Angriffe auf Uli Hoeneß von einigen gehen zu weit. Das was er getan hat ist nicht gerade ein Kavaliersdelikt aber er ist kein Mörder oder ähnliches sondern ein Mensch mit Fehlern und Schwächen wie jeder andere sie auch hat. Und die Tatsache das er das Urteil aktzeptiert kann man ja einfach mal anerkennen ohne wieder zu vermuten was er damit womöglich bezweckt oder nicht.


----------



## tauroi (20 März 2014)

ist mit der strafe eigentlich sehr gut weggekommen , für so viel geld hätte er auch länger sitzen können


----------



## Harry1982 (20 März 2014)

chris85 schrieb:


> Urteil geht in Ordnung, aber die massiven persönlichen Angriffe auf Uli Hoeneß von einigen gehen zu weit.



Ja der arme Hoeneß. Jetzt hackt ja jeder auf ihm herum.

Weiter Rätsel um Schweizer Konto: Insider: Hoeneß hatte 400 Millionen auf Geheimkonto - Steuerprozess gegen Uli Hoeneß - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## ElCoyote (23 März 2014)

Hoeneß hat sich die Attacken verdient, da er sich jahrelang als moralische Instanz inszeniert hat - verlogen und scheinheilig bis zum geht nicht mehr. Geschieht dem völlig Recht. Ein zigfacher Millionär, der dummdreist primitiv geldgierig ist, bewußte Steuerhinterziehung ist kein Fehler, das ist kriminell und asozial.


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Isn Zweischneidiges Schwert die ganze Sache... im Knast zahlt er weniger Steuern - und wirklich geholfen ist damit niemand. Als Abschreckung aber leider nötig und NEIN ich bin definitiv nicht Pro FCB - aber er ist halt ein verdammt intelligenter Geschäftsmann (abgesehen von der Geschichte jetzt) und davor hab ich Respekt


----------



## macadat20 (8 Apr. 2014)

haha that's pretty awesome


----------



## beachkini (9 Apr. 2014)

Wenn ich Zugriff auf seine Konten/Aktien und weiß der Teufel was hätte, würde ich für ihn die 5 Jahre in den Knast gehen. Besonders bei den Bedingungen, die er da vorfindet...Man sollte mich mal an die 'Schraubzwingen' lassen


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

schockierende nachricht mit seinen herzproblemen


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Juli 2014)

Wo sind das schockierende Nachrichten? Es handelt sich um einen "lange geplanten Eingriff".

Macht man den halt in der Haftzeit. Dann kommt der dumme Steuerzahler für auf, statt der Krankenkasse. Erst den Staat verarschen und dann noch auf seine Kosten gesund werden. Eine riesen Frechheit. Aber was will man von so einem Mann auch anders erwarten :angry:


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juli 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Macht man den halt in der Haftzeit. Dann kommt der dumme Steuerzahler für auf, statt der Krankenkasse. Erst den Staat verarschen und dann noch auf seine Kosten gesund werden. Eine riesen Frechheit. Aber was will man von so einem Mann auch anders erwarten :angry:



Naja man kann es auch übertreiben. Trotz dieser ganzen Steuergeschichte hat der Hoeneß über die letzten Jahrzehnte sicher genug in die Sozialkassen in diesem Land eingezahlt. Das kann sicher nicht jeder von seinen Kritikern behaupten!


----------



## Death Row (25 Juli 2014)

Achso, jetzt müssen wir uns auch noch schuldig fühlen, weil wir so wenig einzahlen?


----------



## Chamser81 (25 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt müssen wir uns auch noch schuldig fühlen, weil wir so wenig einzahlen?



Nein so war das doch nicht gemeint! 

Es geht nicht um die Menge! 

Das sich aber jetzt viele aufregen das Hoeneß operiert wurde, finde ich trotzdem total übertrieben. Ist ja nicht so das er den Staat nur auf der Tasche gelegen hat und selbst diejenigen wollen auch immer unterstützt und im Notfall operiert werden. Und immer regen sich nach meiner Erfahrung diejenigen am meisten auf, die selbst nichts oder kaum was leisten. Das kennt man doch auch aus dem Privatleben.

Geht aber vielleicht am Thema vorbei!


----------



## Brian (26 Juli 2014)

Ich versuche die Sache immer zu trennen,Uli Hoeness war ein guter Fussballspieler und vieleicht sogar noch ein besserer Manager,er hat den FC Bayern zu einem der erfolgreichsten Fussballvereine der Welt gemacht und dafür zolle ich ihm meinen Respekt.
Die andere Sache geht auch mir gegen den Strich und die Strafe ist in jedem Fall gegrechtfertigt,dann muss es aber auch gut sein denn auch er ist nur ein Mensch aus Fleisch und Blut dessen Geldgier ihm zum Verhängnis wurde.
Aber wenn wir schon von Strafe reden frage ich mich wer verdammt noch mal steht für die 296 Toten die über der Ostukraine abgeschossen wurden gerade,ich höre da nur was von Sanktionen aber nicht das der wahre Schuldige im Gefängnis sitzt,ich weiss das ist ein anderes Thema fiel mir aber spontan ein von wegen Gerechtigkeit,gruss Brian...


----------



## Herby (27 Juli 2014)

Dass dieser Fall zwischenzeitlich aber zu DEM Thema überhaupt gemacht wurde, fand ich etwas befremdlich. Er hat weder gemordet noch vergewaltigt. Die Konsequenzen muss und wird er tragen, bzw. tut er bereits.
In der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung ging es mehr um die Person als um die Sache.

Wie Brian zuvor schon anmerkte ist es befremdlich, dass "echte" Verbrechen wie aktuell in der Ukraine im Verhältnis gesehen fast unter den Tisch fallen obwohl es da wirkliche Opfer gibt.


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

3,5 Jahre sind für das, was dieser geldgierige Sack gemacht hat


----------



## bloub (2 Aug. 2014)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Trotz dieser ganzen Steuergeschichte hat der Hoeneß über die letzten Jahrzehnte sicher genug in die Sozialkassen in diesem Land eingezahlt.



auf welcher annahme fußt diese behauptung? im moment ist hoeness nur als jemand bekannt, der es mit der steuer "nicht so genau" nimmt .


----------



## Chamser81 (2 Aug. 2014)

bloub schrieb:


> auf welcher annahme fußt diese behauptung? im moment ist hoeness nur als jemand bekannt, der es mit der steuer "nicht so genau" nimmt .



Zumindest sein offizielles Gehalt (was wohl nicht wenig war) der Bayern München AG wird er sicher ordentlich versteuert haben. Ansonsten wäre das schon längst bekannt geworden. 
Das im Hintergrund etliche Millionen aus teils dunklen Kanälen hin und her geschoben wurden, steht natürlich außer Frage!


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Der arme Uli! Ich bin froh wenn er wieder raus ist! In meinen Augen ist das alles eine Farce! Ich glaub diese Woche wurde ein Vergewaltiger zu 2 Jahren auf bewährung und ein Schmerzensgeld i.H.v. 2.000€ verurteilt. LÄCHERLICH!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (11 Sep. 2014)

BATTI schrieb:


> Der arme Uli! Ich bin froh wenn er wieder raus ist! In meinen Augen ist das alles eine Farce! Ich glaub diese Woche wurde ein Vergewaltiger zu 2 Jahren auf bewährung und ein Schmerzensgeld i.H.v. 2.000€ verurteilt. LÄCHERLICH!!!



Eine Farce ist Steuerhinterziehung nun wirklich nicht! 

Die Kritik an den teils lächerlich geringen Strafen für Schwerverbrecher wie Vergewaltiger ist sicher gerechtfertigt aber das macht deswegen eine andere Straftat nicht besser.


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Der Uli hat Mist gebaut und dafür muß er jetzt auch geade stehen, wenn ich Steuern hinterziehe muß ich auch mit den Folgen rechnen


----------

